

HTML5: Autofocus to multiple controls - cjain
http://dev.chetankjain.net/2011/10/autofocus-to-multiple-controls-in-html5.html

======
twiceaday
IE is doing something stupid?

~~~
cjain
Always a culprit isn't it ? But IE10 so far looks pretty promising...

